# Fish ID????



## CodyV7Mc (Jul 12, 2015)

What is this? Caught on the bottom; Galway down the jetties at HBSP on shrimp. Had the mouth of a pinfish but was taller and a flatfish like a bream and colored differently. Plain silver with the large black dot. Pins usually have yellow and black lines.


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

Ringtail pinfish


----------



## MadDawgJ (Apr 16, 2016)

RjTheMetalhead said:


> Ringtail pinfish


Yup


----------



## Jerktherod! (May 18, 2016)

Bait


----------



## CodyV7Mc (Jul 12, 2015)

I figured it was a type of pinfish. I'd never seen this one before though


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

sea breem


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

CodyV7Mc said:


> I figured it was a type of pinfish. I'd never seen this one before though


Very common on reefs offshore. Sometimes they school up at jetty and piers but usually start about 3 miles offshore


----------



## CodyV7Mc (Jul 12, 2015)

Cool. So an unusual fish to be caught inshore. I've caught a Palametta and Ringtail Pinfish. Lol


----------

